# USC Official Transcript - Should I resend?



## lucychoi97 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi guys, I submitted my application for USC a couple of days ago and received my USC ID today.
Before submitting my application, I already sent my e-transcript to USC. Does that mean I don't have to mail my official transcript to USC or should I?


----------



## arigold8 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey! I think they want the official transcripts with your new USC ID. I submitted PDFs with my application first, and just sent the hard copies with the USC cover letter and my ID.


----------



## llueve (Nov 17, 2020)

arigold8 said:


> Hey! I think they want the official transcripts with your new USC ID. I submitted PDFs with my application first, and just sent the hard copies with the USC cover letter and my ID.


Hey arigold8, How long after you submitted your application did you receive your new ID?

I have the CAS ID, was told I would get a new USC ID after my application was submitted, but I haven't gotten one yet and was curious how long it takes.

Thanks!


----------



## arigold8 (Nov 17, 2020)

llueve said:


> Hey arigold8, How long after you submitted your application did you receive your new ID?
> 
> I have the CAS ID, was told I would get a new USC ID after my application was submitted, but I haven't gotten one yet and was curious how long it takes.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey! I got mine two days after. I would reach out to them if you haven't gotten your 10 digit USC ID though, I think technically we were supposed to have submitted the official copies of our undergrad transcripts with that ID before the deadline. I'm sure it's fine right so close, I would just double check!


----------



## llueve (Nov 17, 2020)

arigold8 said:


> Hey! I got mine two days after. I would reach out to them if you haven't gotten your 10 digit USC ID though, I think technically we were supposed to have submitted the official copies of our undergrad transcripts with that ID before the deadline. I'm sure it's fine right so close, I would just double check!


Yeah, I know, I'm trying to get that sorted out, hence my concern about the ID # not coming in yet, gah!
Thanks for your help though, I'll get in touch with them ASAP.


----------



## Inkie9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi, I'm an international student and I'm a bit confused about the process with the official transcripts, since we're supposed to send them after we've submitted our application, but there doesn't seem to be a deadline mentioned anywhere for when they need to be received by? Does anyone know of a deadline?

My uni are saying they can't send paper copies of transcripts because of Covid, but the USC website says they only accept electronic transcripts from schools that are located in the US. I emailed USC about this a few days ago but they haven't got back to me yet, and I'm just a bit anxious now that maybe the transcripts were supposed to be received by a particular date and I just didn't notice. But they haven't contacted me to say they need anything, and I had got the impression that they would email if there were any issues.

I uploaded scanned images of my transcript with my application, but in the grad information session USC said you should send your official ones after submitting, using your USC ID that they send you. But is it possible that they expected everyone to submit well before the deadline of the 15th and then send official transcripts by the 15th too?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## llueve (Nov 30, 2020)

Inkie9 said:


> Hi, I'm an international student and I'm a bit confused about the process with the official transcripts, since we're supposed to send them after we've submitted our application, but there doesn't seem to be a deadline mentioned anywhere for when they need to be received by? Does anyone know of a deadline?
> 
> My uni are saying they can't send paper copies of transcripts because of Covid, but the USC website says they only accept electronic transcripts from schools that are located in the US. I emailed USC about this a few days ago but they haven't got back to me yet, and I'm just a bit anxious now that maybe the transcripts were supposed to be received by a particular date and I just didn't notice. But they haven't contacted me to say they need anything, and I had got the impression that they would email if there were any issues.
> 
> ...


Hey there,
Another international applicant was having similar issues with not being able to get transcripts due to Covid and some weather problems.
I am not sure about a strict deadline for paper transcripts from USC. I think you did the right thing to email them and just know that it can take some 5 business days for them to reply (Mon-Fri), but also it was a holiday in the US this past week, so no one was working Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday (and some stopped work early on Wednesday), so that could be part of the delay.

I'm not sure which email address you contacted or if you used the standard form on the USC website, but what you can do if you haven't is email Admissions at the School of Cinematic Arts directly. Write to them explaining your situation: admissions@cinema.usc.edu


----------



## Inkie9 (Nov 30, 2020)

llueve said:


> Hey there,
> Another international applicant was having similar issues with not being able to get transcripts due to Covid and some weather problems.
> I am not sure about a strict deadline for paper transcripts from USC. I think you did the right thing to email them and just know that it can take some 5 business days for them to reply (Mon-Fri), but also it was a holiday in the US this past week, so no one was working Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday (and some stopped work early on Wednesday), so that could be part of the delay.
> 
> I'm not sure which email address you contacted or if you used the standard form on the USC website, but what you can do if you haven't is email Admissions at the School of Cinematic Arts directly. Write to them explaining your situation: admissions@cinema.usc.edu



Hi, that's good to know you don't think there's an obvious deadline I've somehow missed! And that's a good point - I forgot it was thanksgiving last week, so yeah that will probably be part of the delay. I sent it to the graduate admissions office and SCA too just in case! Was having a bit of a panic!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 30, 2020)

I attended the info session, too. Per USC's instructions, they wanted applicants to submit transcripts to the general Grad App page and then again in Slide Room (so twice). Since you've already uploaded the first transcript online you should be okay. If anything, USC will probably reach out to you for additional documentation. I wouldn't stress too much.


----------



## Inkie9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> I attended the info session, too. Per USC's instructions, they wanted applicants to submit transcripts to the general Grad App page and then again in Slide Room (so twice). Since you've already uploaded the first transcript online you should be okay. If anything, USC will probably reach out to you for additional documentation. I wouldn't stress too much.



Yeah I did upload it for both, and that's true I hope it will act as a bit of proof anyway, although it's not considered official. Okay great, thank you!


----------

